# "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (15.08.08. rescape).



## Garuf (31 Mar 2008)

Here is my new tank, "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant" which roughly translates to "Already, many times before" which is a direct reference to how this type of layout will not be revolutionary and also a reference to how many times I have used the same materials in numerous scapes now.
Stats are:
Tank: 60x30x30cm.
Lighting: 36watt power compact, to be changed to 2x24watts T5.
Filtration:eheim 2224 and a hydor external heater.
Substrate:ADA aqua soil, already used, and sand which will be capped again, though I will admit it's growing on me. 
Co2 is pressurised via a rhinnox 2000.


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 clearseal tank.*

Tease


----------



## Arana (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 clearseal tank.*

Have you got a light sorted for it yet?


----------



## Garuf (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 clearseal tank.*

No, not yet, I'm on the look out atm, I'm using the 36watt power compact for the minute.


----------



## Arana (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 clearseal tank.*

I'll keep on the lookout mate


----------



## Garuf (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 clearseal tank.*

Here's that hardscape, I don't really want to use any stems in this tank but It looks like I'll have to so I'll be on the scrounge if people want to give me some.


----------



## Joecoral (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 clearseal tank.*

liking it so far!
i love the background too


----------



## Garuf (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 clearseal tank.*

Haha, my spitfire flamehead, I'll pull it down when I get chance, the tank might be moved yet.
Thank you for the compliment, I'm waiting for water to clear so I can show the scape as is, I'll be adding moss stones and some stems yet but not until tomorrow at the earliest, work tomorrow and college till Friday.


----------



## TDI-line (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

What does the title mean Garuf?


----------



## Garuf (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

The title translates very roughly as "Already, many times before", A direct reference to how this stlyle of scape will have been seen many times before and also a in joke since all of the materials except the sand and tank will have been used at least 3 times now.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Looks nice mate.


----------



## Arana (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Loving it so far mate


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I think you may mean, "DÃ©jÃ  vu de nombreuses fois prÃ©cÃ©demment" = "Already seen many times before" or to translate your original without the 'seen' get rid of 'vu'.  Not that it matters of course as it's just a title for a tank, but my old French teacher would turn in her grave (she must be dead by now....).   

I like the hard stuff and especially the steep slopes.  How stable are they?  Is there going to be sand in the open area?  Lots of HC for the planting?


----------



## John Starkey (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Hi there, i like the look of this scape, the steep sides will be interesting when planted and the feel of depth is allready their to be exposed, good luck with it regards john. 8)


----------



## Garuf (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Because I'm cool, I let my dosing fall out of line and got a massive clado outbreak which has claimed my hc, I do however have some really rather nice hairgrass which I will be implementing along with some mossy stones and narrow and needle leaved ferns.

planting wise, I'm using everything to create a sense of mysticism, like a forest opening or something so as soon as I can afford I'll be out looking for rotala green more bolbitis and ferns and some smaller stems such as HM.

The slopes as they stand are deceptive in that the rocks support alot of the substrate and are actually quiet stable. I haven't really had chance to plant anything tonight like I hoped but I will endeavour to and get up new pictures. 

Yes the middle and foreground will feature sand, I made the mistake of adding it tonight, deciding the left hand sides rocks weren't right and then moving everything and covering it with a film of gunk so I'll be capping that in a week or so, probably with a different sand, I used zambezi and the colour is just too yellow for me. 

And thank you for the French tips, Ed, its babel fish that translated it not me.


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> And thank you for the French tips, Ed, its babel fish that translated it not me.



No offence meant mate!  I'm a teacher and it comes far too easily...    Sorry!


----------



## planter (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Nice Hardscape Garuf! Reminds me of a moon lit forest, like a scene out of a horror movie. My only criticism is the cut ends of the wood - One of the drawbacks of sumatra wood. Careful planting may help to disguise them. Love the way the substrate is banked.

Those bracing bars - Is there a central one across the tank? If not would it be out of the question to remove then? 
Would enhance your scape if the tank was rimless.

Nice start. Well done mate


----------



## Garuf (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Agreed on the bracing planter, unfortunately I had to get a clearseal tank because my original tank burst a seam and that was the catalyst for this project, wait 6 weeks, deal with fish loss, have a period of angsty waiting or go down to Warehouse and buy a clearseal tank and make do. I'll be going rimless when I can afford but since this glass is only 5mm thick I won't be removing the braces, I aren't that brave.


----------



## Garuf (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

oh and the center brace is actually a ruler I was balancing the light on.


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I'd get rid of the braces bud. Clearseal tanks are real good, my tank is kinda home made (not branded) and that had braces and it is 6mm glass. I whipped off the front one and i'm dead chuffed with it. If you can imagine mine is 80 x 45 x 45 and is about 160l which is nearly 3 time the volume of yours, i'd take the plunge and go for it. I suppose it depends on the size of your wotsits


----------



## milla (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

######################


----------



## Garuf (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I really don't feel like removing the brace, I don't feel the glass is thick enough. Although I may change it at some point in the future.






here's how it looks as of this minute, I'm half way through planting hair grass and sorting out stems.


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Looks good mate, coming along nicely.


----------



## Garuf (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I've just got back from my local pets at home and I've returned with a rather favourable selection of plants, these are, 3 bundles of crypts: wendtii "green" wendtti "mi oya" and div. , one of each. also 3 different types of stems, alas I haven't a clue what they are but I think one is a hygro varient. 

Here's how its looking at the moment.


----------



## Garuf (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

The water cleared somewhat.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

That looks really nice mate, great job!  8) 
Maay i offer one critique? those crypts seem to be a bit large and blow the scale a bit. Sorry! just my thoughts, others may disagree. 
Your bashing out the scapes mate, good stuff!


----------



## Garuf (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Thanks for the crytique dan, I was hoping someone would give me some where to improve.
The crypts are there mearly as an excersice in growing, I've never realy liked crypts but I spotted them in pets at and thought I would give them ago, I'd like to trade them out for something else at a later date, what I don't know, I just liked the contrasting leave shapes compaired to the needle shapes that are prevelant in the scape. 
So consider the gauntlet thrown down people, the more critical the better.


----------



## Arana (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Love it mate    any thoughts on fish yet?


----------



## Garuf (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

No certain thoughts on fish, I'd like some green neons and some microrasbora as well as pygmy corydoras and ottos but I think that could be mixing too much, I'd like to give an aspistogramma pair a try, but I don't know, chocolate gourami is also a idea, I could do with some mystical fish to compliment the scape, that said I'd be more than happy to have a large shoal of ember tetra.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Is the black substrate Eco Complete?

Looking really nice


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Looks pretty good, even thought I am not too sure about the bogwood, thinner branches would probably look nicer.
Will have to wait and see how the plants fill it in  congrats on the new project.
Keep us posted with more photos off course


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

that looks awesome! a very good scape. enter it into the AGA competition if it fills out nicely, i think it is end of may? obviously you will have to change the background!


----------



## Garuf (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I forgot to post vital statistics. 
Tank: 60x30x30cm.
Lighting: 36watt power compact, to be changed to 3x24watts T5.
Filtration:eheim 2224 and a hydor external heater.
Substrate:ADA aqua soil, already used, and sand which will be capped again.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

how is co2 injected?


----------



## Garuf (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

rhinnox 2000, though the more I look at it the more I dislike this method.


----------



## Arana (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

iv'e just received a new 2x24w lumnaire that i got cheap on ebay, you can have that at cost if you like as i don't need it yet


----------



## Garuf (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

How much was cost Mark, shoot me some pm's, hope Ben's doing okay.


----------



## Arana (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

 pm sent


----------



## Arana (6 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Have you tried out the luminaire yet?


----------



## Garuf (6 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Maybe.   
Lol, yeah I am, Its SO nice, I've yet to plant anything I've been in work since 7am. I love the lampeye's they're SO active.
While talking fish, I lost an ember on the journey home, it was a bit "bendy" though so I think it was just a unfortunate but inevitable thing. 

How's the plants did you get home okay?


----------



## Themuleous (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Looking good Gareth  should fill out nicely.

Sam


----------



## daniel19831123 (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Maybe.
> Lol, yeah I am, Its SO nice, I've yet to plant anything I've been in work since 7am. I love the lampeye's they're SO active.
> While talking fish, I lost an ember on the journey home, it was a bit "bendy" though so I think it was just a unfortunate but inevitable thing.
> 
> How's the plants did you get home okay?



Yikes maybe we should have just come back straight rather heading to the chinese place and pleasure ourself while those poor little fish suffocating in a dark cold box somewhere in my car. Hey, gareth, I want to come and see the tank in person when it's fully scape!


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

It wasn't the wait that finished him he seemed to just be a runt that couldn't hack the journey, which is a shame but at the end of the day every other fish coped with the journey and are all extremely strong, a testament to the breeders skill.


----------



## John Starkey (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

H,i Garuf, very nice mate post some pics when it fills out, regards john.


----------



## Martin (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

As this scape develops I think it has the potential to be a real little cracker. It's got a really eerie feel to it, like a scene from amityville, that's meant in a good way! Maybe you could you put a dark background on it I think it would add more depth to it. Anyway I think you're on to a winner with this one, love it.


----------



## Garuf (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Thank you guys, I'll be removing and replanting some of the crypts and replacing them with echindorus tennelus and some rotalla green and FINALLY getting round to planting the remaining hairgrass. As well as this I will be trying to boost the growth by upping the co2 and ferts.

Thanks for the eerie compliments, I really want to get a closed in feel in the clearing there is bolbitis planted on some of the branches and fingers crossed everything will be spurred into action as soon as a I fall back into a proper dosing scheme.


----------



## Garuf (8 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Just pulled out the crypts and replaced them with the E.T. and Rotalla green, pictures as and when the water clears. Also finished planting the hairgrass, it better be worth the back ache.  

Crypts will be in the swap shop when I decide which to keep and which to flog.


----------



## Arana (8 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

sounds good mate, i'm waiting patiently for it to clear so i can see the photos


----------



## Garuf (8 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*







As promised, does anyone know how you trim E Tennelus?


----------



## Themuleous (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

coming along nicely  could perhaps use more stems where you have used then to help fill it out, but guess that'll happen in time.

Dont you just give ET a hair cut like hairgrass?

Sam


----------



## Arana (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

That luminare looks really small in the photo did it fit ok?


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I like that luminaire, is it one of the ones one sale from that German company on eBay?


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

There I was ignoring this journal (Not another bloody journal from Gareth) and now I see I've missed something!!

Garuf has gone from algae farmer to aquascaper in just a few months!!!

Well done matey, looks really good.  Nice and bold (and brave)

If you don't like the Rhinox try these cheapies.  I just put one in my 29G and it works a treat and is much much smaller (half the size of the Rhinox) yes they are supposed to be for Nanos but so what if they work and are more discreet.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=370033195671&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=024

Keep it up and sorry for not reading before.

Andy


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Thanks for the tip Andy, also thanks for the compliment, I've actually got some new diffusers but they're at Dan's still so I'll need to collect them at some point. 
Nothing to report yet, growth is steady and the first signs of algae are breaking, nothing major just some thread from having fluctuating co2 for a while because of changing the position of the outlet about, also dropping water level because of evaporation was throwing the water level and I'm having to top up a few pints a day to ensure that the level doesn't fluctuate too badly.


----------



## daniel19831123 (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Yeah I came back that day and realised that you haven't taken the diffuser! but I don't understand why you need this diffuser when you've already got a better one running there? Surely a rhinox 2000 is better than a simple nano diffuser.


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

As far as I can tell they're no different in terms of what they are its just that the nano diffusers are less obtrusive and in my experiance kick out more bubbles.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

If you decide to flog the Rhinox I'd be interested in it for my 54 litre


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

we'll see, Don't suppose you want some crypts do you? I've 3 tropica pots of wenditi green and "div" left over from my scape, pm me if interested.


----------



## Garuf (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*


----------



## Arana (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Brilliant  I love it   the mosses seem to be growing fast and you can already envisage how it will look grown in, very nice work you must be pleased mate  

BTW how's the luminaire working out and did the hanging kit arrive ok?


----------



## planter (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Nice one Garuf! looking really nice. The moss is covering those cut ends of wood niceley. And the tank looks much better with a plain background .


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Thank you planted, I'm really happy with how its shaping up I can't wait for the stems to fill out and the bolbitis to grow out more, the only thing I'm not that happy with is the sand, I can't decide if I like it or not, I'd like to swap it for either a whiter sand or for more AS and have a foreground plant but I really don't know, time will tell on how I feel about it.


----------



## planter (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I like the sand foreground but you might be right about something a bit whiter. To enhance the foreground you might try tying some moss to small stones and placing them along the edge of the AS and white sand to let the dark moss creep over. like Amano does in the freebie aquscaping guide.


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

That I have done already but I guess I could add more if I get my hands on some more weeping moss. Are you suggesting a solid border? Because I've already got one that is broken but it wouldn't take much to fill in the gaps. 

Any more critiques welcome.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Looks great Garuf.  Agreed about the sand, its a little orange.  I think I'm going to have the same problem when I get my tank sorted out.  I'm trying to "cut" the sand I have with other sands to get something I like...

Anyhow, when it fills out more, specially on the left, it'll look even better!

Maybe move the rhinox to the back if you can?


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I'll have a fiddle with the diffuser and see what I can come up with, I personally think that there's insuficient flow within the tank but we shall see, I'd supposed to be saving to get my car on the road but I'm thinking I'd much rather have a bigger filter. 

A top veiw, trying to show the messy sand overview. 





Algae meet your nemesis, Noah's Ark material.


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*



> Algae meet your nemesis, Noah's Ark material.



Nice!


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Not enough flow?  Is the 2224 rated at 700lph?  Ok, thats without media, but that'd be enough for 54 litres wouldn't it?  Or is it the glassware?


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I suspect its both, I've chopped back the hoses and this has shown a marked improvement, I'd really like to get some new lillies but I can't find any anywhere, failing that I'll probably Diy a clear acylic spray bar and use that. Who knows though, IT just doesn't seem to have the umph.

But then I have never mechanically serviced it so It could be a case of it being due and me not knowing what to do.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I also have a 2224 in my Juwel Rio 125 and its not great, reason I kept my internal filter going too. Also installed a 400lph powerhead just for circulation in the tank.


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

They're amazing filters and great capacity but they just don't have enough water turnover, I suspect its just over 400lph rather than the quoted 700lph. 
I'd be more than happy to get another filter if it wasn't for the fact I'd supposed to be saving, that's the main reason I've been on the scrounge for a second hand high turn over filter. 
So there we go kids anyone who has a 1200lph filter going spare I'll gladly take it.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

You could try to source a second similar spec filter and run 2 at a time (like I'm having to do on my tank   )


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Which tank is that? 
I lost by Â£2 on a second 2224, I could have sobbed, I suppose I could sell of some stuff to try and fund raise for a larger filter or a second filter. Having all that extra biological filtration capacity I must say is desirable!


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

On my rio 180.  I have a Tetratec EX700 and a Fluval 204.  Both similar ratings.  I use both with spray bars, as per Clive's advice.  Not really been able to determine if its good or bad as the tank itself is sorta "ticking over" (ie, I'm neglecting it) while I set up the replacement tank and move everything accross 

eBay can be a real bugger sometimes... The amount of stuff I've either missed or forgotten to bid on (I tend to snipe last minute ) in the last few weeks... I missed a nice little 60cm T5 luminaire that went for Â£20


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I'm gonna change to spray bars and see if there's any improvement, then new lily's then a new or second filter dependant on what I can find at the time. 
It all seems very weird to me that one filter can be excellent for the job on the same size tank for someone else but on another persons it's inadiquate. 

Makes me wish I was George and got equipment for free.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Hehe 

Have you tried fiddling with your media configuration?  Maybe change the amount of sponge/media?

If you decide to go new, check out Zooplus if you haven't already...  Cheap Tetratec EX600/700's (EX1200 seems over priced IMO):

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... ters/19461

10% off your first order and free shipping from Germany (pretty fast too!).  I got my EX700 from here last year. Â£45 all in!


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I haven't I use the standard eheim pack with the addition of some purigen to keep my water crystal. What would I change though It's not like there's much room for fiddling surely?


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Apr 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Well, you could consider reducing the amount of sponge in there, this may increase the flow but at the potential cost of mechanical filtration...  Of course, polishing pads would restrict flow a bit, so if you can live without them thats something else to consider...

Also, with the Hydor external you might find this is reducing the flow a bit.  Couldn't say though as I've never used one (though I want one).  I've also been told a number of times to reduce the length of hose to as short as possible to help with reduced flow.  Something I will be doing when I get the next tank setup.  All the hose will have only a little slack if I can do it that way.

I guess its a case of finding the balance   Would be interesting to see how the spray bar works out  8)


----------



## Garuf (20 May 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

after algae update coming tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Arana (20 May 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Cool iv'e been missing this scape


----------



## Steve Smith (20 May 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Looking forwards to it!


----------



## Garuf (29 May 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Well, better late than never, pre trim and with signs of algae through lack of CO2.


----------



## Garuf (29 May 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Post trim.




A nice little shot


----------



## Arana (29 May 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Love it mate, you can hardly see the rocks now


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 May 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Hi mate, looks nice. If you don't mind me saying the anubius on the left wood particulaly is very distracting, it seems to be growin up towards the surface because it has no where else to go, try chopping it off and strapping it further down toward the base and allow it t creep up along the wood. i'd give the roots a trim too or try and strap them down. In the shot of the fish it seems like you have quite a lot of detritus in the moss, if you give that a stir every day it'll prevent dyeoff and algae and you should see a huge improvement in the growth. Just my opinion, I hope you find it constructive.


----------



## Garuf (29 May 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

A welcome critique, something I'd noticed myself too regarding the Anubias. 
Regarding the moss I'd just disturbed the sand and AS while trimming them and the detritus you can see is what I'd stirred up, unfortunately its become trapped in the clado (?) algae that I have. 

I've actually done a second trim off the moss on the wood to give the wood some more shape, Unfortunately I'm useless with a camera to show what the scape actually looks like.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Here is my new tank, "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant" which roughly translates to "Already, many times before" which is a direct reference to how this type of layout will not be revolutionary and also a reference to how many times I have used the same materials in numerous scapes now.
> Stats are:
> Tank: 60x30x30cm.
> Lighting: 36watt power compact, to be changed to 2x24watts T5.
> ...



Hi Garuf,

Don't want to sound picky mate but is that a bike someone has parked in your tank?


----------



## Garuf (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Okay, I don't get it?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Wots the red and black thing  It reminded me of a bike wheel I had on my bike when I was a kid,
Tank looks great by the way, only joking about the bike, just my twisted sense of humour.  

Best regards,

Steve


----------



## Garuf (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Haha, I thought you meant the wood, I was trying to find a part that resembled a bike. 
The red and black thing is a Spitfire skateboard wheels sticker, this one being the Flamehead motif they were biggest in the late 80's early 90's I believe.


----------



## JamesM (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Do you know any of the South Wales skate boys? They go all over the uk when competitions go down. They often tag along with the Dirty Sanchez boys who are local too.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Cheers, I'm educated  

Steve


----------



## Garuf (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

Matthew Pritchard and Mike Lock and co? I've bumped into them a few times, never really talked to them much, I know one of the 2 callow twins and used to get my skateboards direct from the owner of Death. 
I tend to skate with the Stoke people these days, no where near as much as I'd like though. It's competition time soon so I'm training up on all my show tricks.


----------



## JamesM (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I know Pritchard, not very well though.. Morph, Dan Wood and co know him way better than I do, but I haven't seen any of them for 10+ years. I settled down and had kids, they're still living their dreams


----------



## Garuf (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

MORPH?! The bald headed fellow? I saw him skate the vert at epic, made it look 2 foot tall.


----------



## JamesM (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> MORPH?! The bald headed fellow? I saw him skate the vert at epic, made it look 2 foot tall.


Yeah, Morph is a nutter, hasn't changed in 20 years 

http://www.myspace.com/morphash


----------



## Garuf (24 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*





As you can see I'm fighting algae in my moss and I'm half way through building a barricade to keep the sand and AS from mixing. This is how the tank looks as of 9:00pm, 
Oh and I cut the rim of too. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Garuf (24 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*





And closer. 
Showing the true extent of the mess.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

What you need is more ferst and CO2  good luck combating that algae.
Ever thought about EasyCarbo? worked great for me.


----------



## Garuf (24 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I'll be giving it ago as soon as I get chance to order some from AE. The tank is looking good in the flesh, it's really just the moss that's got the problems.


----------



## Garuf (25 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I did what I could before I buy some plastic tomorrow to sort out the scape, trimmed out a load of stems and moss pushed back some substrate that had shifted and cut out some leaves that had yellowed. 
Here are the fruits of my labours.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

there is nothing worse than having algae on moss


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

I'm with aaron, dirty moss sucks, have you tried aiming the filter outlet directly at it?


----------



## Garuf (25 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

No, not yet though that sounds like a good idea. I've got some EasyCarbo on the way too so I'm trying to shift the dreaded algae. 
Failing that, I'd love to swap out the mosses for some mini pelia.


----------



## Garuf (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*

RESCAPE ALERT!


----------



## Garuf (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*






Critique please?


----------



## Garuf (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*





Option 2.


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

option 2 for me, with a bit of moss on it


----------



## Garuf (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

Cheers Aaron, I just posted this on another forum and it seems everyone prefers it how it was before...  :?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

It's a good improvement although I can't decide which one is better.


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Cheers Aaron, I just posted this on another forum and it seems everyone prefers it how it was before...  :?



I think i prefered it before, it looks a little large and quite bright at the moment, hence why i suggested the moss to die it down a bit.


----------



## Garuf (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

Oh.


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Oh.



sorry, I still like it a lot, just not as much


----------



## Garuf (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

Wait and see I guess, at the end of the day nothing with a planted tank is set in stone.


----------



## planter (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

I quite like option 1 , but I would get the saw out and remove that thickest branch it looks a bit heavy IMO.


----------



## Garuf (27 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

Thanks for the tip planter, I have removed the new wood and reinstated the old wood for the time being, I'm thinking though, what If I trim all of the branches back shorter so they barely break the surface and don't cross so much? 
I really need some aquascaping help on this one.  :?


----------



## nickyc (28 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

I like the new wood - option 1 but I agree with planter


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

Prefer option 1 better, but i kindda liked the tank before too. Just have to wait and see how it matures.
BTW why the diffusor so near the surface?


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## JamieH (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

I love this one...







Well done! It looks awesome.


----------



## Garuf (30 Jun 2008)

See, I really liked it too but I've decided to reinstate my old scape for the time being. That said I've made an ungodly mess of the tank so I'll probably find myself doing a re-scape soon.


----------



## tko187 (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

Hey nice work, wondering if you had any joy setting up the partition for the A/S mixing with sand, it must be a job trying to keep that sand clean? Love the new wood by the way, just maybe a bit too big.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: New 60x30x30 cm "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant".*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I'm with aaron, dirty moss sucks, have you tried aiming the filter outlet directly at it?



Hi,

I am not quite sure of the exact reasons for this but I believe that for some reason algae tends to grow at or any point where there is high water flow or movement of water so I am not sure that pointing the filter outlet directly at anything is necessarily a good idea. Has anyone noticed that at the point at where the water flow from your outlet pipe hits the glass there tends to be more green spot algae on the glass at this point than anywhere else on the tank?

I think it has something to do with the constant flow of nutrient rich water directly feeding one spot. (presuming that the necessary adverse water parameters prevail of course) (not that nutrient rich water causes algae) (don't want the EI fan club jumping on me)   Anyone who has ever had green hair algae or the slimy stuff will usually notice it growing on the plastic pipe at the outlet point and getting longer and longer in the direction of the water flow.

Just a thought if it helps.

Cheers


----------



## jay (8 Jul 2008)

*Re: "DÃ©jÃ , beaucoup de fois avant". (27.6.08. rescape).*

I've noticed this in the past when I had the venturi pump to a RedSea yeast o2 system flowing right over a clump of wood with moss over it. figured either the flow or concentration of co2 caused the algae.


----------



## Garuf (15 Aug 2008)

Tank rescaped. Pictures soon.


----------



## Joecoral (15 Aug 2008)

looking forward to it!


----------



## Garuf (16 Aug 2008)

apologies for the terrible quality. 
Any tips or pointers? Be as critical as you can.


----------



## PM (16 Aug 2008)

I really like the rocks, wood, and midground layout, one thing that I might suggest would be a dense bushy plant (with lots of small leaves), in the back corners, to lock in the scape, I think this would add depth and make it appear more mature and structured.

My what a big diffuser you have


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Aug 2008)

garuf mate,

it looks way better. the foreground looks much "cleaner"

yeh, it wants some plants towards the back, but that will happen in time.just a though, i would try and tidy the triangular bit where the bits of wood meet in the middle.maybe use it as a focal point? where you can  see straight through the tank.bit like amano does occasionally.



 

maybe not as big as the image suggests, its just to point you to the area   even if you didnt do it, it still looks awesome with massive potential.

mark


----------



## TDI-line (16 Aug 2008)

Looks lovely Garuf.


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Aug 2008)

Looking great mate.  The sand looks a lot cleaner and less destracting now


----------



## Themuleous (16 Aug 2008)

Looking good, needs to fill out a bit, but nice to far 

Sam


----------



## Arana (16 Aug 2008)

Loving it mate


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Aug 2008)

My avourite scape of what you have done - love it


----------



## Garuf (24 Aug 2008)

One week on give or take.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Aug 2008)

looking good, what is the big plant at the back corners?


----------



## jay (25 Aug 2008)

Looks like big ol' crypts.


----------



## Garuf (25 Aug 2008)

Yeah they are, they're crypt wenditi and I feel a little too large for this scape.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Aug 2008)

wendtii!? I would never of guessed, i thiught they were more comppact. I thought they were a crypt or aponegeton.


----------



## Garuf (26 Aug 2008)

Yeah, they are a crypt, crypt wenditi green. I really think they don't work for this scape, as soon as I've got enough stems to swap them out I think they'll find there way to the sale section. 
Critiques are always welcomed, there's always room for improvement.


----------



## daniel19831123 (26 Aug 2008)

might be able to give you some stems in a few week time once I've done my prunning. My new tank is pack with stems. In fact I've got 2 pots of spare pogostemon stellatus, 2 pot of limnophila aromatica, 1 pot of java fern and 1 pot of HM here with me. Could sell it to you cheap if you want. Â£15 quid, how does that sound? lol


----------



## Ark (26 Aug 2008)

i can take those big crypts at the back corners of you tank off your hands
pm me a price for them and ill get back to you

Ark

looks gr8 btw


----------



## Garuf (26 Aug 2008)

I've offered the crypts to Steveuk first so he has first dips, if he says no they're Â£5 for the pair inc postage.


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the offer mate, but I think they might be a bit big for what I have in mind 

Cheers

Steve.


----------



## Garuf (26 Aug 2008)

All yours if you want them then ark. 
PM me and we'll arrange payment etc.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (26 Aug 2008)

can i ask about stats? plants/fish/lighting etc.


----------



## Garuf (26 Aug 2008)

What specs would you like specifically?
The hardware is as follows:
Lighting 2x24 watt hot5 osrams
Filtration is a measly eheim 2224 hydor inline heater fitted
Co2 is pressurised via a rhinnox 2000
substrate is ADA amazonia and silver sand. 

Fish wise I have 2 remaining lampeye killifish (anyone who has some already is welcome to them), 11ember tetra and 7 otto.
No inverts I can't keep them in my water.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (27 Aug 2008)

thanks, they're the only stats i can think of apart from plants. how have you found the killies? i'm thinking of getting some.


----------



## Garuf (27 Aug 2008)

I loved them, really really charismatic and entertaining fish. Easy to spawn too! The only downside is that I had a lot of jumpers, I don't know why but I lost all but 2 in one evening.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (28 Aug 2008)

cool. i ihave a hood so the jumping wouldn't be a problem. as i said, i'm thinking of getting some but there doesn't seem to be that much information about. do they stay quite small?


----------



## jay (28 Aug 2008)

Aren't Killi's almost seasonal fish?
As in... they die within or near a year?


----------



## beeky (28 Aug 2008)

Some are...and some aren't.

Generally speaking, the south american ones are seasonal in that they lay eggs, the pools dry up, adults die, eggs stay in the mud, rains come and the eggs hatch out. African ones live far longer and the eggs can be water incubated. I recently lost an Aphyosemon australe which I had for about 3 years.


----------



## jay (28 Aug 2008)

Yeah I was just thinking, even with the seasonal ones, in an aquarium envioroment the fish tend to live longer, even a lot longer as theres no dry season. Had my cacatoides apistogramma for nearly two years.
Would like to try some killi sp.


----------



## Garuf (4 Sep 2008)

A few weeks on.






As you can see all is nice and green, I'm still having some flow issues so I've fighting algae...AGAIN. But at least I'm getting good at it. As you can see I removed the crypts and when I have the stems nice and long I'll trim them back hard so that I can chop and replant the tops to bulk everything out. The Nesaea pedicellata is starting to lose all of its leaves and throw out new growth so I have high hopes for this one as it looks like a nice plant that will compliment the green rotalla well. 

As always tips and critique are welcome so fire away.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Sep 2008)

Looking good Garuf congrats  how about a carpet plant? or you just prefer the sand?


----------



## Garuf (4 Sep 2008)

I personally prefer the sand though I doubt that will last for ever and should I decide I do want a foreground I'll invest in a bag of aquasoil. Not glosso though, been there done that.


----------



## TDI-line (4 Sep 2008)

Looks nice and tidy Garuf.


----------



## beeky (4 Sep 2008)

Lovely, best yet!

Good looking sand, be a shame to cover it up. Sand is vastly underrated IMO


----------



## Garuf (4 Sep 2008)

The sand is staying for the time being, I'm really not so down with foreground plants, they've always been such hard work.
Once the lights come on and I've done a little bit of maintenance I'll add some more pictures up.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Sep 2008)

Please keep the sand!

The tank is looking sooo good, seriously. It will look even better when the stems have grown and stuff, but I love it. This effect is what I'm aiming for in my tank.


----------



## Garuf (8 Sep 2008)

Had a bit of a fiddle with the old MS paint, can't beat it.
Hope you all like it. 





In tank news today I trimmed the stems added some blyxa japonica and did some tweeks to the left hand composition. My camera is in the shop being repaired so expect pictures mid week.


----------



## PM (8 Sep 2008)

MS Paint? You are joking right  

Adobe CS3 beats that    the tank is looking fantastic!  Congrats


----------



## Garuf (8 Sep 2008)

I have a secret love affair with ms paint, what you can't do photo editing wise doesn't really matter because you can still draw on it reasonably well once you have the hang of it. 

I have cs3 btw, I just don't have a pc powerful enough to run it.


----------

